# Come faccio a sapere se.....



## Old cucciolotta (14 Marzo 2007)

Scusate... sono nuova del posto....

Posso sapere se c'è un modo per sapere se una persona è legelmente separata dal coniuge senza dover ricorrere ad investigatori privati?


Grazie

Cucciolotta


----------



## Old Fa. (14 Marzo 2007)

cucciolotta ha detto:


> Scusate... sono nuova del posto....
> 
> Posso sapere se c'è un modo per sapere se una persona è legelmente separata dal coniuge senza dover ricorrere ad investigatori privati?
> 
> ...


Bella domanda, ... avrei preferito una domanda tipo la divisione dei beni e quanche sentenza, ... di gran lunga molto più facile in rapporto a questa.

Presumo che non sia possibile conoscere dal tuo bello la risposta esatta, ... essendo comunque un fatto ufficiale, ... ti consiglierei di perdere mezza giornata in Tribunale e fare domande negli uffici che ti indicheranno. La mattina è molto indicata per le informazioni

Una volta ho fatto in questo modo per scoprire la situazione di un appartamento pignorato, ... a casaccio .... ma funziona se vai tranquilla come se fosse un fatto del tutto naturale. Giri per il Tribunale e la risposta sono certissimo che l'avrai, ... un po' di fatica, un pochino d'insistenza, .... ma l'avrai di sicuro. 

PS: spesa, togliedo il tuo caffè, ... zero totale. Ti puoi anche divertire a fare una cosa simile, ... è molto interessante la gente che lavora in Tribunale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2007)

*semplice...*




cucciolotta ha detto:


> Scusate... sono nuova del posto....





cucciolotta ha detto:


> Posso sapere se c'è un modo per sapere se una persona è legelmente separata dal coniuge senza dover ricorrere ad investigatori privati?​
> 
> 
> Grazie​
> ...



Telefona in orari "insoliti" se ha una moglie ...potresti non scoprirlo tu ..ma scoprirebbe lei di te e ...non vedresti più il presunto separato ..vero sposato bugiardo 

	
	
		
		
	


	


 
​


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Marzo 2007)

Eddai P/R... sempre a pensar male tu!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cucciolotta, è abbastanza difficile oggigiorno visto che per la privacy si può scegliere di non indicarlo neppure sui documenti di identità.

L'unica è, grazie a qualche conoscenza all'anagrafe, "sbirciare" il suo stato di famiglia (a girar per tribunali, come dice FA, rischi di consumar le scarpe... a meno che non conosci qualcuno a livello di archivio o segreteria).

In ogni caso, non sarebbe legale....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2007)

*vedi?*



trottolino ha detto:


> Eddai P/R... sempre a pensar male tu!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il sistema più economico e rapido è il mio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mica è detto...magari è realmente solo e sarà molto contento della chiamata notturna. 
Perché escludere che uno prenda coscienza che un rapporto è finito..lo chiuda e dopo, solo dopo inizi una relazione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai io ci credo....uno su mille ce la fa


----------



## La Lupa (15 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Eddai P/R... sempre a pensar male tu!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma scusa Trottolo, perchè illegale?

Io penso che se vai all'anagrafe e chiedi lo stato di famiglia di chiunque, te lo rilasciano.
O no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2007)

*no*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma scusa Trottolo, perchè illegale?
> 
> Io penso che se vai all'anagrafe e chiedi lo stato di famiglia di chiunque, te lo rilasciano.
> O no?


Sono dati sensibili protetti dalla privacy 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## La Lupa (15 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono dati sensibili protetti dalla privacy


Ma dai!
Non lo sapevo, pensavo fossero pubblici.

Allora non ho idea...


----------



## Old LILA.... (15 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono dati sensibili protetti dalla privacy


SI ma se chiede il certificato di residenza storico non le faranno problemi e può provare anche lo stato di famiglia,ioper fare un favore ad una mia amica (lei lavorava e i certificati le servivano per la scuola dei figli)mi sono presentata per conto suo mi hanno chiesto solamente nome,cognome,data di nascita e la via dove abitava,comunque se è veramente seperato dovrebbe avere un certificato o un qualcosa di simili. Quando ho conosciuto il mio ragazzo si era separato legalmente da poco e siccome io ero diffidente lui mi ha mostrato un fascicolo dove si parlava della separazione e poi successivamente è andato dall'avvocato con me e dai loro discorsi ho costatato che non mentiva


----------



## Old cucciolotta (15 Marzo 2007)

*Difficoltà*

In relazione alla verifica presso il tribunale... o mi sento davvero disperata o non credo che lo farò: la città presso la quale ha avuto luogo la separazione (a suo dire) è parecchio distante dal posto in cui sto io e, dati i miei impegni di lavoro, non ho la disponibilità di tempo per farlo.

In relazione al farsi mostrare dei doumenti... ecco... Lui esce da una storia che assomiglia ad una spy story e non accetta l'idea che qualcuno lo voglia controllare.

Per quanto riguarda i documenti anagrafici: lo stato di sperazione non viene dichiarato (a meno che la persona stessa non voglia che appaia) e soltanto in sede di divorzio esso diviene manifesto.

Per quanto riguarda le telefonate notturne... sarebbe inutile: lui vieve solo ma.... non so se quanto sta succedendo sia una "pausa di riflessione" oppure sia EFFETTIVAMENTE separato... 


PER FAVORE.... ALTRE IDEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Grazie

Cucciola


----------



## Old LILA.... (15 Marzo 2007)

cucciolotta ha detto:


> Lui esce da una storia che assomiglia ad una spy story e non accetta l'idea che qualcuno lo voglia conttrollare
> 
> Cucciola


Il voler essere rassicurata che l'uomo che ti interessa non sta con i piedi in due staffe è un tuo diritto,se lui fa il vago o addirittura non vuole proprio parlarne a mio parere potrebbero esserci 2 opzioni

1 la sua storia non è affatto finita

2possibilmente è una storia che lo ha segnato parecchio e non si sente di fartene ancora partecipe(questo naturalmente vale se state insieme da poco)ma allora avrebbe dovuto evitare l'inizio di  una qualsiasi tipo di storia
ma tu hai parlato con lui delle tue lecite paure?


----------



## Bruja (17 Marzo 2007)

*cucciolotta*

Se sei disposta a dare i tuoi dati puoi chiuedere qualunque certificato............. molte persone mandano altri a farli ed è sufficiente che tu mostri la tua carta d'identità e viene semplicemente segnata cone ricevente del documento (in questo caso stato di famiglia).............
Lui può venirlo a sapere solo se SA che tu lo hai chiesto, cosa quasi impossibile.
In ogni caso anche se è separato o divorziato risulta comunque, nel secondo caso anzichè celibe c'è scritto di libero stato.
Altra soluzione che ha un piccolo prezzo ma insignificante di fronte ad una investigazione, è farlo chiedere da un avvocato. Loro sanno benissimo dove controllare per sapere queste cose........... e se tu gli dai mandato puoi farlo per salvaguardare la tua scelta in caso volessi vivere con lui o sposarlo.............
Almeno questo è quanto sò, a meno che nel frattempo non sia cambiato tutto........... ma la penso come Fa, volendo e comportandosi con disinvoltura si ottengono cose che di solito non sono facili con le vie normali. Credi che la gente non vada a controllare i registri di divorzi, separazioni ed altro? E non solo, io sono andata a vedere per un'amica quando si verificava l'asta fallimentare di una persona a cui avevano sequestrato beni mobili ed immobili e ti garantisco che ho visto gente di tutti i tipi che maneggiava tutti i registri e nessuno faceva controlli.............. quando sei dentro chiedi dove devi andare e tutti ti dicono cosa e come farlo, io ero lì per una cosa assolutamente legale, ma quello che ho visto era legale esattamente come io sono una pinguina del pack!......... Per assurdo volendo si sarebbero potuti perfino portar via dei documenti........... e questo al Tribunale di Milano!! 
Me ne sono sempre meravigliata, ma così è! In certi uffici vige una burocrazia da brontosauri ed in altri l'anarchia totale.
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (18 Marzo 2007)

Per giuditta, cosa devi fare?
Prendere il tuo uomo e dirgli testuali parole -amore, so che quanto ti dirò può anche farti risentire, però io di mazzate ne ho prese tante e nonostante il mio sentimento verso te è profondo, mi sento di dover essere rassicurata sul tuo stato legale... posso avere documentazione della tua separazione?-
E poi, permetti la diffidenza, ma  -tribunale molto distante da lì, carte che sono lì, impossibile mostrartele- ma stiamo scherzando??? Ma la causa di separazione non si fa dove si risiede? E dove risiede lui? In culonia?


----------



## Old cucciolotta (18 Marzo 2007)

*altre info*



Bruja ha detto:


> Se sei disposta a dare i tuoi dati puoi chiuedere qualunque certificato............. molte persone mandano altri a farli ed è sufficiente che tu mostri la tua carta d'identità e viene semplicemente segnata cone ricevente del documento (in questo caso stato di famiglia).............
> Lui può venirlo a sapere solo se SA che tu lo hai chiesto, cosa quasi impossibile.
> In ogni caso anche se è separato o divorziato risulta comunque, nel secondo caso anzichè celibe c'è scritto di libero stato.
> Altra soluzione che ha un piccolo prezzo ma insignificante di fronte ad una investigazione, è farlo chiedere da un avvocato. Loro sanno benissimo dove controllare per sapere queste cose........... e se tu gli dai mandato puoi farlo per salvaguardare la tua scelta in caso volessi vivere con lui o sposarlo.............
> ...


 
Sono cucciolotta (scusa se non sono registrata)... potresti spiegarti meglio. Per quanto ne so, lo stato di separazione non viene indicato... o sbaglio? Da quanto ne sapevo io, soltanto lo stato di divorzio rende "liberi": con la seprazione il matrimonio è ancora in vigore...
E poi: posso chiedere uno stato di famiglia in un comune differente da quello in cui lui risiede?
grazie
Cucciola


----------



## Old cucciolotta (18 Marzo 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Per giuditta, cosa devi fare?
> Prendere il tuo uomo e dirgli testuali parole -amore, so che quanto ti dirò può anche farti risentire, però io di mazzate ne ho prese tante e nonostante il mio sentimento verso te è profondo, mi sento di dover essere rassicurata sul tuo stato legale... posso avere documentazione della tua separazione?-
> E poi, permetti la diffidenza, ma -tribunale molto distante da lì, carte che sono lì, impossibile mostrartele- ma stiamo scherzando??? Ma la causa di separazione non si fa dove si risiede? E dove risiede lui? In culonia?


Ehm... no, non in "culonia" ma a più di 300 km da dove sto io e ti posso assicuare che non saprei come fare per andare... là.

Per quanto riguarda la documentazione... mi ha mostrato una copia (che riporta i corretti articoli del CC e con riferimenti a dati corretti) ma non protocollata da alcun tribunale... dicendomi che non ne ha mai fatto richiesta. La sua osservazione (non del tutto assurda) è stata "Ma ti pare che metterei in piedi un tale casino se non fosse vero?".....

Viste le mie precedenti mazzate... ritengo che i maschietti siano capaci di tali casini! ma, davvero, non posso chiedere altro... credimi! Per tale motivo devo trovare "vie traverse".

Ciao

Cucciola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2007)

*e se....*

...chiedi alla moglie?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (19 Marzo 2007)

Contatta un ufficiale dei carabinieri od un avvocato e chiedi che indaghino. 
Se poi vuoi andare a tentoni, chiedi una visura presso la Motorizzazione della targa della sua auto. Magari risulta intestata alla moglie. E da lì hai nome e cognome da chiamare con una qualsiasi scusa, della serie "buongiorno signora, sono dell'anagrafe comunale, causa un guasto delle nostre apparecchiature stiamo contattando coloro i cui dati si teme non siano stati aggiornati al fine di provvedere ad una verifica. Può gentilmente dirmi del suo stato civile? E' nubile, sposata, separata o divorziata?". 





  Certo è che a me queste cose metton una tristezza. Se non c'è fiducia sin da adesso e si cercano informazioni per "vie traverse", mi chiedo su quali basi si stia fondando questo vostro rapporto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2007)

*comprensibile*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Contatta un ufficiale dei carabinieri od un avvocato e chiedi che indaghino.
> Se poi vuoi andare a tentoni, chiedi una visura presso la Motorizzazione della targa della sua auto. Magari risulta intestata alla moglie. E da lì hai nome e cognome da chiamare con una qualsiasi scusa, della serie "buongiorno signora, sono dell'anagrafe comunale, causa un guasto delle nostre apparecchiature stiamo contattando coloro i cui dati si teme non siano stati aggiornati al fine di provvedere ad una verifica. Può gentilmente dirmi del suo stato civile? E' nubile, sposata, separata o divorziata?".
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo tutte le storie vissute e lette nel forum ..mi sembra che la prudenza di non mettersi con una persona che è impegnata inserendosi in un rapporto è apprezzabile.
Forse è più normale essere diffidenti all'inizio di una relazione ..anche se i tradimenti della fiducia avvengono più frequentemente quando si crede di conoscere a fondo l'altra persona e di potersi fidare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*Mah........*

Una guardatina alla sua carta di identità sarebbe proprio impossibile?.........Meglio se di recente emissione?..............
Se è sposato risulta, se si è separato lo deve dimostrare, se è divorziato risulta, e se è celibe risulta sempre valutando che la C.I. non sia in scadenza ..............mi sembra piuttosto semplice come "eliminazione di possibilità".......... comunque anche il consiglio sella motorizzazione è un'opportunità, puoi sapere a chi è intestata l'auto (lui o la moglie sempre che non abbia un'auto aziendale), ma credo che un avvocato possa farti questa ricerca in pochissimo tempo, discretamente e senza costi pesanti.
E' giusto che tu faccia questa ricerca perchè, amore o non amore, se hai questo dubbio è chiaro che il tuo sentimento è sempre in bilico di fiducia; una volta che tu saprai la verità potrai valòutare e costruire quello che credi giusto............ a volte un po' di prudenza salva da sgradevoli e tardive realtà. 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una guardatina alla sua carta di identità sarebbe proprio impossibile?.........Meglio se di recente emissione?..............
> *Se è sposato risulta, se si è separato lo deve dimostrare, se è divorziato risulta, e se è celibe risulta sempre valutando che la C.I. non sia in scadenza* ..............mi sembra piuttosto semplice come "eliminazione di possibilità".......... comunque anche il consiglio sella motorizzazione è un'opportunità, puoi sapere a chi è intestata l'auto (lui o la moglie sempre che non abbia un'auto aziendale), ma credo che un avvocato possa farti questa ricerca in pochissimo tempo, discretamente e senza costi pesanti.
> E' giusto che tu faccia questa ricerca perchè, amore o non amore, se hai questo dubbio è chiaro che il tuo sentimento è sempre in bilico di fiducia; una volta che tu saprai la verità potrai valòutare e costruire quello che credi giusto............ a volte un po' di prudenza salva da sgradevoli e tardive realtà.
> Bruja


No, Bruja spiace smentirti ma oggi con la legge sulla privacy, questi son ritenuti dati sensibili e quindi anche uno sposato può chiedere che non venga inserito il dato (come per la professione)..

Anche la proprietà dell'auto può dir poco (magari negli accordi è stata lasciata alla moglie senza necessariamente fare il passaggio di proprietà per evitare ulteriori spese), a meno che non si faccia indagine ulteriore...


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> No, Bruja spiace smentirti ma oggi con la legge sulla privacy, questi son ritenuti dati sensibili e quindi anche uno sposato può chiedere che non venga inserito il dato (come per la professione)..
> 
> Anche la proprietà dell'auto può dir poco (magari negli accordi è stata lasciata alla moglie senza necessariamente fare il passaggio di proprietà per evitare ulteriori spese), a meno che non si faccia indagine ulteriore...


Giusto......può chiedere che non venga inserito ed in questo caso drizzo non solo le antenne ma anche il satellite!.................
E comunque in questi casi servirebbe anche l'astuzia, ma è chiaro che solo chi vive la situazione e conosce il terreno sa quale strategia può mettere in atto!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old LILA.... (19 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una guardatina alla sua carta di identità sarebbe proprio impossibile?.........Meglio se di recente emissione?..............
> Se è sposato risulta, se si è separato lo deve dimostrare, se è divorziato risulta, e se è celibe risulta sempre valutando che la C.I. non sia in scadenza ..............mi sembra piuttosto semplice come "eliminazione di possibilità".......... comunque anche il consiglio sella motorizzazione è un'opportunità, puoi sapere a chi è intestata l'auto (lui o la moglie sempre che non abbia un'auto aziendale), ma credo che un avvocato possa farti questa ricerca in pochissimo tempo, discretamente e senza costi pesanti.
> E' giusto che tu faccia questa ricerca perchè, amore o non amore, se hai questo dubbio è chiaro che il tuo sentimento è sempre in bilico di fiducia; una volta che tu saprai la verità potrai valòutare e costruire quello che credi giusto............ a volte un po' di prudenza salva da sgradevoli e tardive realtà.
> Bruja


No il mio ragazzo è separato da 4 anni legalmente da 2 ma nella sua carta risulta ancora coniugato,solo quando otterrà il diverzio potrà rinnovare la carta di identità e scriverci su stato libero


----------



## Old LILA.... (19 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una guardatina alla sua carta di identità sarebbe proprio impossibile?.........Meglio se di recente emissione?..............
> Se è sposato risulta, se si è separato lo deve dimostrare, se è divorziato risulta, e se è celibe risulta sempre valutando che la C.I. non sia in scadenza ..............mi sembra piuttosto semplice come "eliminazione di possibilità".......... comunque anche il consiglio sella motorizzazione è un'opportunità, puoi sapere a chi è intestata l'auto (lui o la moglie sempre che non abbia un'auto aziendale), ma credo che un avvocato possa farti questa ricerca in pochissimo tempo, discretamente e senza costi pesanti.
> E' giusto che tu faccia questa ricerca perchè, amore o non amore, se hai questo dubbio è chiaro che il tuo sentimento è sempre in bilico di fiducia; una volta che tu saprai la verità potrai valòutare e costruire quello che credi giusto............ a volte un po' di prudenza salva da sgradevoli e tardive realtà.
> Bruja


No il mio ragazzo è separato da 4 anni,legalmente da2 ma nella sua carta di identità risulta coniugato,solo con il divorzio potrà rinnovarla e far scrivere stato libero


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*Lila*



LILA.... ha detto:


> No il mio ragazzo è separato da 4 anni,legalmente da2 ma nella sua carta di identità risulta coniugato,solo con il divorzio potrà rinnovarla e far scrivere stato libero


 
Per questo ho detto che se è separato è suo compito dimostrarlo............... Vorrei che ci intendessimo tutti, se lei ha dei dubbi un motivo deve pur esserci e se lui professa tanto amore perchè non glieli leva??  Forse perchè NON ha alcuna voglia di chiarire???!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old LILA.... (19 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per questo ho detto che se è separato è suo compito dimostrarlo............... Vorrei che ci intendessimo tutti, se lei ha dei dubbi un motivo deve pur esserci e se lui professa tanto amore perchè non glieli leva?? Forse perchè NON ha alcuna voglia di chiarire???!!!!!
> Bruja


si questo lo penso anchio,forse lui vuole un po di svago senza impegni ma in questo caso credo che lui sia stato poco chiaro con la nostra amica


----------



## Tr@deUp (19 Marzo 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Contatta un ufficiale dei carabinieri od un avvocato e chiedi che indaghino.
> Se poi vuoi andare a tentoni, chiedi una visura presso la Motorizzazione della targa della sua auto. Magari risulta intestata alla moglie. E da lì hai nome e cognome da chiamare con una qualsiasi scusa, della serie "buongiorno signora, sono dell'anagrafe comunale, causa un guasto delle nostre apparecchiature stiamo contattando coloro i cui dati si teme non siano stati aggiornati al fine di provvedere ad una verifica. Può gentilmente dirmi del suo stato civile? E' nubile, sposata, separata o divorziata?".
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì. Ma il primo dev'essere tuo fratello ed il secondo tuo zio. Quella della visura poi. Gli avvocati hanno persone più o meno losche, i _visuristi_ a cui affidano queste cose assolutamente illegali se non c'è un motivo documentato od un'indagine autorizzata in corso. 
Vivaddio abbiamo una delle migliori leggi sulla privacy d'Europa (intercettazioni, illegali, telefoniche a parte) e se il tizio in questione scopre che è stato _spiato_ in tal modo sono volatili per diabetici per la diffidente donzella. Anche perché non è stato né sarà commesso alcun reato. Fino a prova contraria non è _millantato credito_ togliersi la fede per rimorchiare.

Se il tipo le avesse detto d'esser vedovo cosa le avresti consigliato, di far riesumare il cadavere e farle un'autopsia, un test genetico?

Ma per favore. Tra le fregnacce dell'una e quelle qui lette c'è da sbellicarsi. Per fortuna che c'è Forum...


----------



## Tr@deUp (19 Marzo 2007)

LILA.... ha detto:


> No il mio ragazzo è separato da 4 anni,legalmente da2 ma nella sua carta di identità risulta coniugato,solo con il divorzio potrà rinnovarla e far scrivere stato libero


Diffidenti diffidate. Sono anni che si può evitare di riportare lo stato civile sulla carta d'indentità. Ergo non fa testo.


----------



## Bruja (19 Marzo 2007)

*Grazie*



Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Diffidenti diffidate. Sono anni che si può evitare di riportare lo stato civile sulla carta d'indentità. Ergo non fa testo.


 
Adesso sappiamo che siamo una manica di idiote che sperano che gli uomini siano onesti, ma siccome ce ne sarà per lo meno uno su dieci, resteremo nel limbo della Beozia!........... 
Tranquillo che la privacy si può violare quando hai chi lo sa fare.
Vuoi un esempio? Anagrafe di una città., telefonata di una presunta persona che lavora in un'agenzia di viaggi molto conosciuta, richiesta di indirizzo di una persona residente sul posto che ha in ballo un viaggio e non ha dato alcuna conferma al biglietto aereo ed al cell telefono non risponde............ la signorina dell'anagrafe ha dato il recapito senza alcun sospetto.  Della serie la privacy può essere un colapasta................  
Magari conta che dall'altra parte ci sia chi è in grado di gestire la cosa con la massima disinvoltura e dia una parvenza di legittimità alla richiesta.
Ma questo rientra negli inganni e non l'ho consigliato, ma che non si possa sapere qualcosa di qualcuno, soprattutto a livello di matrimonio, separazione o celibato, se davvero lo si vuole, è una convinzione che andrebbe sfatata. 
Che sia perchè abbiamo la miglior legge sulla privacy d'Europa che tutti sanno tutto di tutti e che abbiamo le più disinvolte intercettazioni e appostamenti che si possano immaginare? E parlo di pura illegatlità naturalmente.........
Intendiamoci Tr@deUp   tu hai ragione ma le ragioni sappiamo che non sempre servono.
Bruja


----------



## Old cucciolotta (19 Marzo 2007)

*Assurdo ma vero*



Bruja ha detto:


> Una guardatina alla sua carta di identità sarebbe proprio impossibile?.........Meglio se di recente emissione?..............
> Se è sposato risulta, se si è separato lo deve dimostrare, se è divorziato risulta, e se è celibe risulta sempre valutando che la C.I. non sia in scadenza ..............mi sembra piuttosto semplice come "eliminazione di possibilità".......... comunque anche il consiglio sella motorizzazione è un'opportunità, puoi sapere a chi è intestata l'auto (lui o la moglie sempre che non abbia un'auto aziendale), ma credo che un avvocato possa farti questa ricerca in pochissimo tempo, discretamente e senza costi pesanti.
> E' giusto che tu faccia questa ricerca perchè, amore o non amore, se hai questo dubbio è chiaro che il tuo sentimento è sempre in bilico di fiducia; una volta che tu saprai la verità potrai valòutare e costruire quello che credi giusto............ a volte un po' di prudenza salva da sgradevoli e tardive realtà.
> Bruja


Escludo la motorizzazione in quanto l'auto è auto aziendale.
Io so CHE C'E' STATA UNA MOGLIE  so anche chi è ma... come faccio a chiederle.. "scusi signora vorrei sapere se è separata sa suo marito o lui mi ha raccontato una palla".
La carta d'identità è scaduta da quattro mesi (lo so che sembra incredibile ma VI GIURO su ciò che ho di più caro, che non è così!!) e quindi emessa quando ancora lui era sposato  (ammesso, e non concesso, che nel frattempo si sia seperato!).

Ho già vissuto la brutta storia di essere l'amante di un uomo (che per altro mi ha mantito in tutte le maniere immaginabbli) e non ho nessuna intenzione di ripetere certi GRANDI errori.

Cucciola


----------



## Old Fa. (19 Marzo 2007)

cucciolotta ha detto:


> .......PER FAVORE.... ALTRE IDEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Grazie
> 
> Cucciola


Cucciola, io ne ho una di idea abbastanza elementare, ... e poi nutro un'estrema fiducia i me stesso, ... quindi, presumo che sia la stessa cosa per te.

Se hai questa sensazione e la reputi motivata, ... devi scegliere se crederti da sola, ... oppure sei a caccia di conferme.

Personalmente, nella tua posizione, ... mollo la persona all'istante per 2 ragioni:

1. Mi ha messo dei dubbi, e queste cose non nascono da sole.

2. Se sono costretto ad indagare, significa semplicemente che per quanto possa scoprire, ... questa persona non la ritengo di fiducia.


----------



## Bruja (20 Marzo 2007)

*Fa*



Fa. ha detto:


> Cucciola, io ne ho una di idea abbastanza elementare, ... e poi nutro un'estrema fiducia i me stesso, ... quindi, presumo che sia la stessa cosa per te.
> 
> Se hai questa sensazione e la reputi motivata, ... devi scegliere se crederti da sola, ... oppure sei a caccia di conferme.
> 
> ...


 
Fa sono preoccupata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ........... sono assolutamente d'accordo con te!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2007)

*condivido...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fa sono preoccupasta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La sensazione di disorientamento. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..anch'io trovo perfetto l'intervento di Fa 

	
	
		
		
	


	











​


----------



## Tr@deUp (20 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Intendiamoci Tr@deUp tu hai ragione ma le ragioni sappiamo che non sempre servono.
> Bruja


Non darmi ragione Bruja dacché nel bel paese _la ragione è dei fessi_! ;-)

E infatti parlavo di _legalità_ ambito nel quale si spera agiscano carabinieri o avvocati, se poi sono parenti appunto del richiedente non è dato sapere dove si estenda l'ambito


----------



## Bruja (20 Marzo 2007)

*No*



Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non darmi ragione Bruja dacché nel bel paese _la ragione è dei fessi_! ;-)
> 
> E infatti parlavo di _legalità_ ambito nel quale si spera agiscano carabinieri o avvocati, se poi sono parenti appunto del richiedente non è dato sapere dove si estenda l'ambito


Non ti ho dato "quel" tipo di ragione, ho solo voluto significare che proprio in questi "ambiti" la linea fra legalità e liceità somiglia più ad un arabesco che ad una linea retta, e questo vale anche per i tutori della legge........ un esempio a campione? 
Llo sputtanamento di faldoni di inchieste che "stranamente" diventano di pubblico dominio anche con il segreto istruttorio........... il diritto da noi è fatto di colabrodi, colapasta e setacci.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2007)

*cucciolotta*



> In relazione al farsi mostrare dei doumenti... ecco... Lui esce da una storia che assomiglia ad una spy story e non accetta l'idea che qualcuno lo voglia controllare.














lui che non accetterebbe di rispondere a banalissime domande ad una persona con la quale ha una relazione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














ma la gente è pazza...

e hai dubbi cara?

mandacelo in 15 nano secondi, questo tizio puzza di bugia oltre al mio monitor cucciolotta...

e non trovare scuse a te stessa per lasciarlo,,sposato o meno a te questo non piace, non fino in fondo..., sei diffidente e non è un caso.


----------



## Bruja (21 Marzo 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> lui che non accetterebbe di rispondere a banalissime domande ad una persona con la quale ha una relazione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Assolutamente, totalmente e completamente d'accordo...... che affidabilità offre uno che per problemi pregressi SUOI, non vuole chiarire normalissime posizioni?
Questo la spy story la sta vivendo ancora adesso..............
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja e Cucciola*



Bruja ha detto:


> Assolutamente, totalmente e completamente d'accordo...... che affidabilità offre uno che per problemi pregressi SUOI, non vuole chiarire normalissime posizioni?
> Questo la spy story la sta vivendo ancora adesso..............
> 
> 
> ...


 
e brava ...io non lo volevo di'...e l'hai detto tu...



Cucciolotta, fidati di questi zii e zie..)

giorno carissimi.


----------

